# First HDR shot (landscape)



## mikemueller2112 (Jul 12, 2012)

Picked up wide angle lens and decided to give a go at HDR. I kept it pretty subtle (I think), HDR helped bring definition to the clouds and the road. Had some ghosting with the clouds in the lower right and middle of the sky, they were moving pretty quick as a storm was rolling in. Really was a quick shot as I just got the lens a few minutes before and the clouds weren't _that_ exciting. Just kind of looking for some ways which I could have improved my execution of this.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

It would have been interesting to have someone in a suit running down the road towards the camera. Like Cary Grant in North by Northwest.
This doesnt improve your image so if you want it removed no problem. It just looked pretty good and made me thing of the movie.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think your foreground is too bright for the looming cloud thing...but it's close


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

charlie it depends on where the sun is. It could be behind the camera, dark clouds looming ahead and the foreground could be lit like there isnt a cloud in the sky.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> charlie it depends on where the sun is. It could be behind the camera, dark clouds looming ahead and the foreground could be lit like there isnt a cloud in the sky.



Good point.  That Grant scene is epic...lol!


----------

